# Suggestion: Something to add to FAQ



## SFontaine (14 Jul 2004)

Perhaps we could add a "Beret" section to the FAQ. I see a lot of guys confused on how to form their berets, asking if they should cut the liner out etc in this forum and we could prolly save a lot of question answering if we add a few posts on Berets into the FAQ.


----------



## Sundborg (14 Jul 2004)

We tend to get a lot of people asking "How long" will it take to get in? or how long will it take to get the first contact back from the recrtuiters?

Maybe something like that could be added to help answer a few of these questions.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2004)

SFontaine, if you identify the relevant thread or threads, I'll add them to the FAQ list and ask Mike B. to repost the content.

Sundborg, the problem with questions dealing with "how long?" is that there is no definitive answer or simple list of factors that can affect the pace of a file from first contact to enrolment offer. A number of the FAQ threads on the recruiting process do discuss individual's long waits and the resultant frustration. Any suggestions for additional FAQ links are welcome.


----------



## SFontaine (14 Jul 2004)

Here you go.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17594.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17061.0.html


----------



## Sundborg (14 Jul 2004)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> Sundborg, the problem with questions dealing with "how long?" is that there is no definitive answer or simple list of factors that can affect the pace of a file from first contact to enrolment offer. A number of the FAQ threads on the recruiting process do discuss individual's long waits and the resultant frustration. Any suggestions for additional FAQ links are welcome.



Exactly!  That is my point.  There is no definate answer for it, so lets put something stating that or like it.  It would cut down on a few unnessesary threads I'm sure.

Worth a shot.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2004)

FAQ updated

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17073/post-77933.html#msg77933


----------



## Sundborg (15 Jul 2004)

Excellent!   ;D  Cheers!


----------

